# Wow. Ever seen THIS before? Star Wars slot(less) set...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Never knew this existed.

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/tag/3148154263.html

very interesting...

--rick

Edit: apparently they're not THAT rare... I turned this up on the first page of Google search results...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Star...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb15714d8

(item # 200543769816 if the link gets ugly)

--rick


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I have that set that has never been used, but the box is open. Bought it about 15 years ago because my wife collects Star Wars items. Interesting set.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TUFFONE said:


> I have that set that has never been used, but the box is open. Bought it about 15 years ago because my wife collects Star Wars items. Interesting set.


3 new star wars sets r coming out soon........
by Mattel......

OOOPPPS!!! Mini-Scalextric TY : CORY ;-)

have luke & vader's fighters....
speeder-bikes......
& i think..."Death-Star" & Luke's fighter.............

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Are those slotless Ideal?


Wes made these for me.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

The original set in the link was made by Lionel.


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Micro Scalextrc*

Ther'es also a Micro Scalextric Star Wars set coming out. Not slotless, but still Star Wars slot cars.

http://www.hornbyamerica.com/products/micro-scalextric-death-star-attack-star-wars-set--2

-Cory


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

They don't have motors....they use The Force! :freak:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

___cory___ said:


> Ther'es also a Micro Scalextric Star Wars set coming out. Not slotless, but still Star Wars slot cars.
> 
> http://www.hornbyamerica.com/products/micro-scalextric-death-star-attack-star-wars-set--2
> 
> -Cory



Thanks Cory,

I just put in a preorder.

Dave


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Big Star Wars fan , Big Slot car fan , but mixing the two together seems really stupid too me !


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd go so far as to say stupid, but the way I see it is like maple bacon doughnuts. That's one of the situations where the parts are actually greater than the sum. It'll be a great collector's item, though! I wish you huge profits and/or great fun with it, Omega.

-Cory


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

i see great potential. i just wish the laser cannons really worked.


----------



## wickedlemon (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the Micro Scalextric set to drop in price. So overpriced.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

yup that was the Lionel power passers slotless star was set.

The set came with star wars artwork, and the set was an Oval where the cars were setup to run Head to head, like a joust.
this is a slotless set so you can lane change the cars, however the lionel was the worst lane changing system ever designed.

The cars worked on a worm gear drive system, and the lane change worked off a momentum change in speed.
the motor would actually move front to back inside a cage with contacts, and it would disturb the steering linkage that would make the cars change lanes. in order to disturb the motor you had to slow down or shut power off for a split second, in the later versions lionel did switch from DC to AC power and used the Snap steer button to send a shock of reverse voltage to the motor that helped change the steering arm left or right.

Lionel called this snap steer. this meant you could never pass another car ever since you had to come off power to lane change.

by comparison other lane changers of the day used positive and negative power to select the lane change so because it was powered at all times the stall out could be compensated for in different ways, electronic boosting was used, and simple resistor bypass systems were used. 

Since the Lionel system used momentum to sort of shake the steering mechanism the chance of a lane change occurring when you wanted it was quite low, 50/50 Chance, the steering could also accidentally occur 50/50 when you didn't want it. this gave you very little control over the cars most of the time. by tweaking the cars you can improve them some what but they were never of racing caliber. Lionel Later switched these sets to Destruction derby crash sets where pieces were designed to fly off the cars in collisions. they also made ramps and theme sets like the star wars set to make sales.

the best HO slotless system of any era comes down to either the matchbox RPS(road champs), or the Aurora/AFX Speedsteer systems. Second best is the ultra 5 system, followed by the Tyco TCR system. 

Carrera has decent larger scale systems, that kept up production until 2002 But they never went digital and they never improved on the concept that was 40 years old by design. in fact the carrera system caused more problems then it attempted to solve with various design gimmicks. Ideal Had the best track system for slotless because of the 9" and 12" radius turns, all others just had 9" curves, and much later tyco introduced 1/8 9" curves. using the Ideal track system allows for more flexibility, and some interesting tricks.

from a standpoint of steering glitchness or control. 0 being wost and 100 best.
Speedsteer 97-100
Tyco Tcr 95-100 however the system wears out over time leading to 50-75 later on.
ultra 5 90-100 , requires massive amount of tuning to work correctly using a electric-magnetic solenoid to select left or right steering. When you figure out the issues it works very well.
Ideal 75-90, depending on chassis MK version, even the last generation MK4 chassis is pretty bad, and easy to break.
Matchbox rps 100 percent, but requires a MASSIVE amount of work to overcome manufacture defects, uses a Sun gear and planetary gear system for positive steering control with a Spring loaded locking system to prevent accidental lane changes. Very cool design with a lot of issues for a kid to try and fix. A nice feature of the set is the cars can drive the inside lane and lane change in turns out of the box.

with work you can make the Tyco tcr and Aurora Speedsteer cars hold the inside lane as well, the AFX being much better and easier to convert of the 2.

command control 50-90 range of control, these are very limited you can make them run better, they used the long wide bodies so body selection is limited.
power passers 0-60 range of control

carrera servo Go cars 100 when they work right. Hideous guide pins used on the front and rear of the cars to try and hold them to lanes. very limited parts, limited tracks, very rare to buy. 

for fun when working properly the Power passers works fine the cars have thick contact shoes and can take some abuse. but you can't do any serious road racing with them like you can with other slot-less systems.

Slotless is my thing so if your interested float on over to my website www.tycotcrracing.com and watch me burn money.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow. i never knew there were so many different types of slotless sets. i had a Speed Steer set as a kid, was never that crazy about it. still have the semi-trashed bodies and fragments of the chassis. i picked up a complete Tyco Command Control set with a couple Camaros a few years back... i tried to set it up once and fiddle with it and never did much more than that...

--rick


----------

